
Tutorial on refining 2d gameart houses quick and easy way with vectors - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2018/03/refining-2d-gameart-houses-quick-and.html
======
SpriteAttack
A new post on 2dgameartguru.com refining the buildings from the previous step-
by-step tutorial.

Taking most of the existing elements and adding simple shapes like rectangles,
circles and a few lines to add interest to the buildings in a quick and
reusable way. Building your library of elements will make this a very modular
approach to creating repeating, yet different 2D game assets.

